# Filleting



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Anyone use these to fillet up your bass? Never used one before but hope they go through the scales
















Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

LIKE BUTTER!!!! Don't push too hard it'll go thru the backbone easy. Good luck.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Should be good with all species. I know you mostly like bass. Still catching the bigger females?


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Oh yeah caught 3 good size ones yesterday. And a few smaller ones. Plan on having bass thumb all spring

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

save some for the tourney anglers. What method to catch those fish. Seen a lot of bass boats out and nothing caught. Seems like you figured them out.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Very quick way to filet any species as mentioned above. In behind the head, hold knife at a slight angle and cut toward tail. Stop short of tail, flip and remove filet from skin from tail end toward head end. Repeat on other side. As mentioned, cut along back but be careful not to cut through one.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Just a simple hook and bobber. Buddy of mine caught three quick ones in same spot. Biggest was prob 3 lbs maybe bigger. Blead them out quick and they taste like a walleye. Haven't seen anyone on a boat catch a bass yet. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

And thanks for the advice, might go out today with the rain suit and waders and see if I can try this electric knife out. Just takes to long using the traditional fillet knife when you got a mess of fish

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

love to eat bass out of the cold water!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Good knife had mine for 20 years. Went thru allot of fish it will not disappoint. Yummy cold water bass to. Lol


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Jared august said:


> And thanks for the advice, might go out today with the rain suit and waders and see if I can try this electric knife out. Just takes to long using the traditional fillet knife when you got a mess of fish
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


A good filet knife that is SHARP. Will do everything an electric will do. I've got it down to about a minute and a half for gills and crappies, 2 minutes for eyes depending upon size. Use a steel and keep the blade razor sharp. And it will last a long time.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Eyecrosser said:


> A good filet knife that is SHARP. Will do everything an electric will do. I've got it down to about a minute and a half for gills and crappies, 2 minutes for eyes depending upon size. Use a steel and keep the blade razor sharp. And it will last a long time.


False...you can do fish in a matter of seconds with an electric knife...no matter how big they are...an electric knife is ideal when you are filleting a mess of fish...when you get good it takes about 10-15 seconds a fish.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

So let's take a vote, which one is better 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

uncle Rico could fillet fish the fastest. Almost took state in 83 With a standard knife. Couldn’t imagine Rico with a electric knife


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Worked pretty good on this one. Wish I caught more, but at least I got dinner. Still used a regular knife to touch up the fillet









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Wish I had it for all these









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Jared august said:


> So let's take a vote, which one is better
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


My Shrade Uncle Henry is 40+ years old, and has never let me down. And it doesn't depend on batteries to work.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Well mines electric sooo...

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I vote for Electric, needs no batteries. I use my regular filet knife to remove the ribs. But 20-30 seconds with the electric for 99% of the task is unbeatable.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

electric all the way


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

I dropped the knife 20 years ago. Got an electric Rapala and a electric/12 volt. Rapala, plug to Cig. lighter or clips to your vehicle battery. Fillet all fish with it. Have done quite a few on the talegate.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Electric all the way, not even close to time savings 2-3 to 1

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Electric...like butter.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Depends on what I am cleaning. Bigger fish like walleye or stripers I like electric. For panfish I prefer my small, thin sensitive Rapala. I think it’s 6 inches. If I had to chose only 1 style it would be my non electric rapalas


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Had a mr twister in the attic for years. Kids got it for me for Father’s Day but didn’t get out that much and was stuck on my traditions. 
We were cleaning perch a decade later in a buddies garage using just regular knives. His neighbor came over and after a few minutes he left and came back with an electric knife. WELL...he proceeded to put on a clinic. Cleaning more in a few minutes than me and my buddy did a half hour. 
Went home that night and dig out that mr. twister electric and never looked back. There is a learning curve and you’ll mess up a couple getting it down, but it’s crazy fast and easy after you get it down. Jmo


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

threeten said:


> Had a mr twister in the attic for years. Kids got it for me for Father’s Day but didn’t get out that much and was stuck on my traditions.
> We were cleaning perch a decade later in a buddies garage using just regular knives. His neighbor came over and after a few minutes he left and came back with an electric knife. WELL...he proceeded to put on a clinic. Cleaning more in a few minutes than me and my buddy did a half hour.
> Went home that night and dig out that mr. twister electric and never looked back. There is a learning curve and you’ll mess up a couple getting it down, but it’s crazy fast and easy after you get it down. Jmo


Hmmmm, that's a point. Perch are one species that might make me want to reach for an electric. The last time I had a mess of perch to clean, I had a fight on my hands! Made wonder what in the world their skin is made of. Stuff is like iron!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

We take all our perch to Cutchars in Oak Harbor to clean. They run them thru the descaler and they don’t use no electric knives there and butterflied and no bones!


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd never pay to have my fish cleaned. Thats un American. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Harry1959 said:


> Depends on what I am cleaning. Bigger fish like walleye or stripers I like electric. For panfish I prefer my small, thin sensitive Rapala. I think it’s 6 inches. If I had to chose only 1 style it would be my non electric rapalas





Harry1959 said:


> Depends on what I am cleaning. Bigger fish like walleye or stripers I like electric. For panfish I prefer my small, thin sensitive Rapala. I think it’s 6 inches. If I had to chose only 1 style it would be my non electric rapalas


Heavy duty rapala. Used M


Jared august said:


> I'd never pay to have my fish cleaned. Thats un American.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Been using electric for 30 yrs. There's no comparison .


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Don’t have the time to clean 150 perch and really don’t care too!


Jared august said:


> I'd never pay to have my fish cleaned. Thats un American.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk[/QUOTE


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Jared august said:


> I'd never pay to have my fish cleaned. Thats un American.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


Do you scale them too? Thats dedication!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Don't do the crime if you can't do the time 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

skin em'....................no need to scale em


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

flyphisherman said:


> skin em'....................no need to scale em


I usually clean my own but I always have a couple limits cleaned up there scaled with the skin on. They are 10x better that way when fried! 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

No electric for me.... I'm much faster with my Rapala, I have seen guys scary fast with electrics though.

And, 100% agree with Miked913, better with the skin on. Definite adds to the flavor IMHO.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Jared august said:


> Don't do the crime if you can't do the time
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I guess you change your own oil also.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I change my own oil.....and I prefer them with the skin off. 

I would like to try an electric knife one day. I've never had the chance....


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Definitely sold on the electric. About 15 to 20 seconds a fish. Fin feather fur has that electric fisherman one on sale for 24$. Can't really believe how easy it is. Wish I had a bucket of fish to fillet but only two keeper crappie today.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

1more said:


> I guess you change your own oil also.


Thought the thread I started was about filleting fish with a electric knife or the old fashion way, not changing engine oil. I fillet my own fish, it's good for ya. And let me know next time you catch 150 perch. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

1more said:


> Don’t have the time to clean 150 perch and really don’t care too!


150 perch would take under an hour to clean with an electric knife...assuming you know what you're doing...two guys could knock that out in a half hour...if you have the money and don't have the time to clean em though, more power to ya.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Do you guys wear protective gloves when cutting as these high rate of speeds ?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

150 perch in an hour, what brand knife do you use? My hands would cramp up or my knife would get too hot to hold, trying to do that many at one setting. I’d like to see a video of that being done. I’d sit and watch the whole thing. And take notes too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I’d like to see a video of that being done. I’d sit and watch the whole thing. And take notes too.

ME TOO!!!


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

Switched to electric a few years ago. I'll never go back. The only thing I use a blade for is ribs if I screw up with the electric. As mentioned, there's a slight learning curve, but its sooo much faster. Also, I wear a "cut proof" glove on the hand holding the fish and bare hand the knife!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I could see close to 2 fish a minute with a seasoned electric knife user... The guy I used to watch would come equipped with a rubber apron, boots and some big gloves... As mentioned above he would start next to the head, run the knife down one side flip the skin out and run the knife down the skin and repeat. Scary fast... Perfect for panfish or perch.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have never attempted to clean 150 fish. 
I prefer electric. It's what I grew up using. 
Counting set up,clean up,and bagging of the fish I can take out a limit of saugeye in 20 minutes. I could go faster, I could go slower. I do a good job. 

The funny thing is. Neither one is the right or wrong one to use. If your a manual guy wanting to try electric. Get a cheap carving knife from meijers or wal mart. They are good enuff to tell you if you'll like using one or not. If not,no big deal. Give it to someone that likes them an go back to the regular fillet knife.

Back to cleaning 150 perch,I'd guess a guy that does it for a living or even weekly,with multiple electric knives could wack out a hundo + in a hour. Especially if we are only talking filleting the fish. No clean up or prep. 
The real question is how long would it take to fillet a 150 2-3lb bass


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

I'd love to have 150 bass. Tourney guys wouldn't be happy. Maybe let's get a group together to catch 150 bass and have a ogf meet and greet fillet party. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

The fish cleaners need to make a living and I support them when it comes to perch.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

While the last couple summers the double limits haven't come as often but the wife and I still managed 1/2 dozen or so times last summer 60 perch and 12 walleyes, I am done with them and cleaned up in just over an hour, she usually helps with keeping me supplied with the next few fish to do and she will zipper the walleyes and bag everything. We have a pretty good system and make short work of them. To me the trick to really getting good fillets and fast is to have the fish really cold and firm, many times I leave them on ice and clean them the next morning.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I feel cleaning the catch is all part of the game and allows the relaxation I get from fishing to be extended a while longer. Everything I clean is skinned. I did try having perch cleaned commercially but did not care for the flavor with skin on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> I feel cleaning the catch is all part of the game and allows the relaxation I get from fishing to be extended a while longer. Everything I clean is skinned. I did try having perch cleaned commercially but did not care for the flavor with skin on.


I'm with you. I enjoy cutting up fish.


----------



## reelwonders (Apr 10, 2016)

miked913 said:


> While the last couple summers the double limits haven't come as often but the wife and I still managed 1/2 dozen or so times last summer 60 perch and 12 walleyes, I am done with them and cleaned up in just over an hour, she usually helps with keeping me supplied with the next few fish to do and she will zipper the walleyes and bag everything. We have a pretty good system and make short work of them. To me the trick to really getting good fillets and fast is to have the fish really cold and firm, many times I leave them on ice and clean them the next morning.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


There are sage words here. Cold filets, bled out, and a good system make it easy!


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Gives you a reason to drink a beer and reflect on a day of fishing I think. It's enjoyable. Nothing like filling up a bag full of meat for the freezer knowing you got your food one of the original ways. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone ever bleed your larger panfish?

Couldn't find my electric, went traditional. Lol

Sure wish I had a couple bass in the mix.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Dang shoots. Where'd those come from 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mosquito Lake

Jig and minnow

6 to 7 feet

South


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Pringle (Oct 5, 2016)

Jared august said:


> Anyone use these to fillet up your bass? Never used one before but hope they go through the scales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Electric knives are all good. You do not cut scales, you skin them all, hopefully. Sure, many run perch and others through a scaler but my bass and all types taste less fishy if skinned by the knife.


----------



## Jared august (Feb 24, 2019)

I skin all my fish. I don't like chewy fish. Electric fillet knife has been awesome. Do the same with regular knife but just 100x faster. Actually feel like I get more meat off fish with electric. I've had perch with skin still on just scaled and thought they filleted the fish wrong because the flavor and chewyness was horrible. I like clean fillet with no bones and electric is the trick

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## RollingRock (Jul 31, 2010)

If I could do them as fast as this girl, I wouldn't need my electric


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

That’s the way to clean a perch, butterfly with the skin on!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Made it out today fished near Kelly's, thought I'd include a video of why I use an electric knife. Total time elapsed 36 seconds.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5ca937b8d8186/20936.mp4

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5goRsTYiPZCJVMFt8 incase the other won't open, not sure best way to attach video

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

RollingRock said:


> If I could do them as fast as this girl, I wouldn't need my electric


Damn! She's good!


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Jared august said:


> Thought the thread I started was about filleting fish with a electric knife or the old fashion way, not changing engine oil. I fillet my own fish, it's good for ya. And let me know next time you catch 150 perch.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I hate cleaning fish! It's not good for you, it sucks! Fishing is good for you! I prefer my Rapalas ( got about 5 of em) and never tried with skin on. Change my own oil too! Skin my own deer and process it. where are we going with this?


----------

